
Good resources on offshore incorporation (taxes, legal work,...)? - gommm

======
gommm
Hi, Does anyone know any good resources on creating offshore companies? I live
in japan and want to create a startup targeted at the japanese market but,
being a foreigner, creating a company here is too difficult (I would need to
invest at least 30 000 dollars and have 2 japanese employees)...

I was thinking about incorporating in hongkong, but I find it rather difficult
on getting reliable and non-biased information on the process, what taxes I
will need to pay, and so on...

So if anybody knows anything about it, I would be interested.

For a momment, I also considered incorporating in the us, but since I am not
an american citizen, I thought it might also be difficult and it seems there
would less problem with software patents in a company in hongkong (could
anyone confirm this?)

~~~
c1sc0
What about those Delaware incroporation sites? (Google for it). Are those
scams? I don't really want to incorporate in Europe because the paperwork just
drives me nuts.

~~~
gommm
Well from what I read, taxes regulation are about the same for any state in
the us (so you could incorporate in delaware or nevade...)

As for those incorporation sites, I did see them but the problem is that they
are hardly a really non biased resource on the matter... I would love to find
a book telling me the different implications (tax, legal, ...) of
incorporating in one country or another...

~~~
timg
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Delaware_corporation>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nevada_Corporation>

